

Monitoring Employees' Online Behavior - billswift
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/10/monitoring_empl.html

======
loewenskind
They need to make a new rule in the US judicial system: if someone comes up
with a stupid lawsuit it just gets dismissed without a hearing and the filing
party has to pay the fees of anyone involved.

Sued because you weren't spying on your employees? Insane. The worst part is I
can't even dismiss this possibility out of hand with the wacky lawsuits in the
US.

